# Adding USB ports



## Carol Greene (Aug 26, 2004)

Does anybody know where I can get the needed hardware to add a pair of USB ports to the front panel of a case? The case currently has 2 usb ports and audio ports. It also has an area that is scribed out that I think could easily be broke/cut out to add the usb ports. I just need to know where to find the hardware -- usb connectors and wiring to go to the motherboard.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

You could try Digi-Key or other electronics suppliers, but wouldn't it be easier to just connect a USB hub to one of your rear ports?


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

To be honest? The best place to get front-side USB is by scrounging them from old/dead cases. Cost tends to run in the general neighborhood of free. Most online mod-oriented retailers will usually carry a limited selection (like one or 2), as well. Two other options include a USB card (PCI) which doesn't sound like what you'd want, but you can also get hubs/card readers for a 5.25" external bay. Depending on the flavor, they can have from 2-8 ports and/or a card reader. 

To save a lot of hassle, make sure you have an open USB header on your motherboard! If you don't, a hub to a rear USB port would likely make more sense (as gcavan said).


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Before even looking for parts, ensure your motherboard has additional unused USB connectors.


----------



## Carol Greene (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks for your replies. I want to add 2 usb ports on the front of the case cover. I really would like to avoid a hub or a card. Good idea on looking for an old case. I see them being tossed out for the trash all of the time. Of course now that I want one for sure there won't be one to be found.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Carol Greene?

What is the case you want to add the USB ports to?
How handy are you with tools?

It may be easier to purchase a USB drive bay knockoff, similar to the one in the next link..

Buy.com - Siig 4 Port USB 2.0 Bay Hub

Also, a good card reader will usually have an extra USB port or two on them.
Here is the one I use (it also has eSATA connector)
Newegg.com - Rosewill RCR-IM5001 USB2.0 75 in 1 internal Card Reader w/ 3 ports USB2.0 Hub / eSATA port / Extra silver face plate / Molex Power


----------

